# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > خبر: لینک دانلود Stimulsoft Reports.Net 2011.3 به صورت Full

## fakhravari

با سلام خدمت دوستان.
برای دانلود به این وبلاگ بروید.
http://fakhravary.blogfa.com
یا لینک مطلب
http://fakhravary.blogfa.com/post-9.aspx
حرفی نیست جز *موفق باشید*. :بامزه: 

https://fakhravari.ir/software/compo...ports?ver=2011

----------


## mhdhp86

ورژن 2010 بهتره یا 2011؟

----------


## fakhravari

ورژن بالاتر بهتره اما باید اصلش گیرت بیاد

----------


## saadi2

خیلی هم عالی
اگه 2012 داری کاملشو اینجا بزار :بامزه:

----------


## fakhravari

فرقی نداره انچنانی. یا من ندیدم

----------


## sadra1234

دستتون درد نکنه
اگه آموزش استیمول رو بصورت کامل هم آپلود نمائید ممنون میشم
هیچ جایی نمیشه آموزش کاملی رو پیدا کرد
با تشکر

----------


## fakhravari

> دستتون درد نکنه
> اگه آموزش استیمول رو بصورت کامل هم آپلود نمائید ممنون میشم
> هیچ جایی نمیشه آموزش کاملی رو پیدا کرد
> با تشکر


 سایت خودش        .

----------


## lalecarbon

سلام به همه ی دوستان
کسی نسخه php این نرم افزار رو نداره؟

----------

